
Hey Google When did I ask you to read my Purchase details - min2bro
https://kanoki.org/2019/01/01/data-privacy/
======
bryanrasmussen
This is where I diverge from most HN users, I do want companies to use my data
to suggest products to me, better relevant product suggestions I love it, I
would like it if some day I could turn on the computer and there was an ad for
a product I did not know about and I definitely wanted. That would be great.

The thing I don't want is them using my data against me, which is about all
they seem to want to do. For example figuring out that I will pay more than
other people for that product is using it against me. Figuring out that I have
a higher likelihood of a medical condition because of my searches and then
reporting that information to insurers would be using it against me.

So yes, use the data to benefit me, and don't use the data to harm me.

~~~
pgnas
Very well said

------
GrumpyNl
Wow, i didnt know that. Info can be found under this link
[https://myaccount.google.com/purchases](https://myaccount.google.com/purchases)

